# Oar balance - questions



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

A few questions that will help us with an answer.....
What's the length, width, and tube diameter of your boat? If it's a raft, do you know the center to center distance, or the width of your frame? Will your oar towers be fixed or adjustable? Will you row from a seat, dry box, cooler?

My dimensions on my raft are much smaller than yours, but the issue was similar. Longer oars felt better than shorter ones, but that made the 1/3 2/3 balance a little bit of a challenge. I use an NRS frame, so I got the taller 10 inch towers, and angled them outward to give me more width between the towers. This allowed me to get the balance right. I only angled them as far out as I could without having them go past a level position. Your counterbalance oars should eliminate or at least mostly eliminate the heavy oar problem. If your oars towers are fixed, then you will have to fudge a bit on balance.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I run 11'ers with out any CB and my oars are within an inch of the 1/3 in 2/3 out on my 18'x8' with 24" tubes. I'll go measure lock to lock.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

94" CL oarlock to CL oarlock. 10" oar towers. It does make it hard to ship your oars but you can pull them in or lean to the side you need to ship and pull the other. As far as CB that is a Personal preference

Just measured my oar and I have 44" inside the boat. I think with 2.5lbs you will be happy. The cataract oars would have 4lbs CB in that length (old handles w/out the removable handle).


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

On another note I feel my towers could still come up an inch or so and just ordered pro-loks with an extra inch of riser.

Please post pics of your killer boat when she's done!!!


----------



## Yukon77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Spider - your measurements make sense and gives me some confidence I haven't gone off the deep (wide) end


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Sawyer oars and pro-loks have a 15% off deal. Might be worth looking at. Avatard said the pro-loks are super smooth rowing and I think they would suit your non whitewater application. They are cheaper than conventional oarlock,wrap and stopper combos at 120$ a set.

I sit on a dry box with a poco pad folded in half maybe 8" off the frame FWIW. I am 5'8".


----------

